# Fishing for whiting



## Coach950 (Aug 9, 2015)

Does anybody know good places for whiting on Pensacola Beach also some tips on how to catch them would be greatly appriceated.


----------



## Cory S. (Jun 26, 2015)

Anywhere on the beach. The trick is to cast right in the surf in the first trough. Peeled shrimp in portions about thumbnail big on a #6 circle hook. Remember if you cast more than 10' you done gone too far.


----------



## Sdye (Jul 13, 2015)

I've always caught them at dog park east and dog park west. West is a lot deeper than east right now so I'd go to park east. Sand fleas have always worked for me!!


----------



## Coach950 (Aug 9, 2015)

Sdye said:


> I've always caught them at dog park east and dog park west. West is a lot deeper than east right now so I'd go to park east. Sand fleas have always worked for me!!


Dog park East is that the one by portifino


----------



## SWAngler (Sep 13, 2014)

I don't fish the beach this time of year, but for those that do the conditions are right. Finally. Lots of scalloping developed last week or so. That makes water deep next to beach on the down current side. In addition, most of the grass has gone.

As said, cast close to beach out to about the sand bar...which will be pretty close anyways. Light lines, small pieces of shrimp will do. Whiting great to eat.

Soon too, the flounder will settle down in the same spots early nights, and leave by 9 or so in morning. Can catch on any bait, and soft plastics.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Is whiting the same as ground mullet ?


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

lsucole said:


> Is whiting the same as ground mullet ?


Yes, excellent table fare.


----------

